# Otterbox Defender: Holster?



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of velcro for things like this. It tends to accumulate all sorts of gunk. That's what I had for my flip phone way back, and wound up switching to a magnetic closure.

Took me a while to trust that, but it never let me down and had the added benefit of always having something handy to check whether something's ferrous metal.

Does look like it'd be just a tad snug for an S5, but for the price it might be worth a shot at getting one and stretching it a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Thank you! Just ordered one.












Arrived today. My phone fits so snugly that it's a two-handed job to take it out or the clip will pull off my belt. That will probably loosen up some with time. Fortunately, the webbing is stitched so that I can run my belt through the nylon instead of using the clip.

The little belt/snap buckle deal is a PITA I'll be removing; that also takes two hands since you have to stretch it to snap it together. The velcro closure works just fine.

This holster definitely isn't as convenient as the one that came with the Otterbox, but it's going to beat the heck out of having the phone fall on the ground 2-5 times a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Tinstaafl said:


> Arrived today. My phone fits so snugly that it's a two-handed job to take it out or the clip will pull off my belt. That will probably loosen up some with time. Fortunately, the webbing is stitched so that I can run my belt through the nylon instead of using the clip. The little belt/snap buckle deal is a PITA I'll be removing; that also takes two hands since you have to stretch it to snap it together. The velcro closure works just fine. This holster definitely isn't as convenient as the one that came with the Otterbox, but it's going to beat the heck out of having the phone fall on the ground 2-5 times a day. :thumbsup:


You might be able to stretch it out in the freezer. Fill a bag with water and stuff it in the new case and then leave it in the freezer for a few days. My girlfriend does this with shoes.

Edit: maybe stuff an empty bag in the case and then fill it with water. That sounds easier.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a thought, but the sides are made of an elastic material that probably wouldn't relax much short-term. I need to run it through some daily wear for a while and see how much it bugs me.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

I had an iPhone with the Otterbox case/holster for about 3 years and it was great. I have since switched to a Samsung S5 with a Pelican case/holster and while the case is nice, their holster sucks. It's sometimes hard to re holster the phone. Maybe it's because of having the iPhone for so long.

BTW, Samsung S5 blows the iPhone's away. You can actually see the screen.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I have an otter box with the holster for my iPhone, the holster broke so I contacted the company by email, explaining it snapped and they sent me 2 free cases and holsters approx $65 each. The warranty is great. Just got a case for my iPad, not an otter box though, will see how it holds up.


----------

